# Our adorable Vanda's 10,000



## Denis555

Vanda, Congratulations and thank you very much for your 10,000 posts!
ALWAYS helping others. And so quickly!

Really a ModTeresa of Beagá (=B.(be)H.(agá) -Belo Horizonte, a beautiful city in Brazil)


----------



## Tomby

Muitos parabéns por ter alcançado as 10000 mensagens que agradeço imensamente porque são uma grande ajuda para os estudantes do português.
Tombatossals (ajudante de cavalaria).


----------



## Fernita

_*Dear Vanda,*_
_*Congrats and thanks for being such a nice and kind person!*_​ 
_*Send you a huge hug,*_
_*Fernita. *_​ 
ps/ I'll never forget the wonderful PM you sent me a long time ago. ​


----------



## moura

*Uau, uau and uau!!!!!!!! 10.000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*The most (or one of the, for I don't kwow all the others...) energetic, kind, clever, humoured and practical presences here.*
*Glad to meet you*
*moura*

agora em Português do Brasil:

*uau, uau e uau!!!!!!!!!!!!10.0000!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Você é a mais (ou uma das mais, pois não conheço todo o mundo...) energética, simpática, inteligente, bem-humorada e prática presença aqui.*
*prazer em conhecer você*


----------



## Nanon

A Vanda ajuda tanto, tanto que nem visita os Congrats...
Beijão!!!


----------



## Gévy

Felicidades Vandinha... cómo corres, hija, así no hay quién te alcance... 

¡Eres la mejor!

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡FELICITACIONES VANDA*
*por tus primeros 10.000 !!*
​


----------



## Vanda

Nanon said:


> A Vanda ajuda tanto, tanto que nem visita os Congrats...
> Beijão!!!



É verdade! Eu nem tinha visto, passou de liso.
Obrigada a todos vocês! Como sempre digo, são vocês que me inspiram e é uma via de duas mãos. É bom contar com a ajuda de todos aqui!

bjim.


----------



## Silvia10975

Cara cara cara prim... Vanda!!! Com'è possibile che io non abbia visto questo thread?! Mea culpa... Ma con tanto tanto affetto *ti faccio i miei complimenti *e ti abbraccio dalla fredda montagna 
Silvia


----------



## Vanda

Primi... obrigada pelo frio da montanha. Revigora a alma!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Dear Vanda,
I nearly missed your 10k!
Congratulations on your milestone postiversary!!


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns, Vanda! 

Parece que foi ontem que ultrapassou o seu primeiro milhar, não é?


----------



## Cristina Moreno

¡FELICIDADES QUERIDA VANDA!
Gracias por tus posts que nos han ayudado muchas veces y ¡qué vengan muchos más!

Here's to the next 10,000!
Cristina


----------



## Vanda

Angel.Aura, Outsider, Cristina Moreno, obrigada a todos! 
E os 10.000 passam voando depois do primeiro milhar, né Out? 
Também agradeço a parte de vocês nos meus 10 mil e qualquer coisa.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Eu nunca venho à esta seção, porém abri uma exceção para a responsável pela seção da melhor língua do mundo =P

Vanda, parabéns pela sua participação e ajuda aqui no fórum!

Até.:


----------



## Vanda

Taga, obrigada pela exceção na parte que me cabe! Estou esperando pelo seu primeiro milhar logo também!


----------



## Mate

Vandinha, minha deuza sub-tropical,

Hoy la inspiración no me asiste para dedicarte un poema pero...te lo debo para los 20.000 .


Matinho de Moraes Silva Henriquez Peixoto, Barão de Antonio da Costa Mendes


----------



## ampurdan

300 posts later: Muitos parabéns, Vanda!


----------



## Vanda

_Sr.  Matinho de Moraes Silva Henriquez Peixoto, Barão de Antonio da Costa Mendes,_ o senhor está me devendo um poema. Vou cobrar com juros!

Ampurdam, você, que acabou de completar os 7.000, está quase me pegando (reaching me).


----------

